# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  unas dudas...

## stuntman

buenas, lo primero pedir perdón si me he equivocado de sitio del post, ya que hace mucho que no entro y estoy un poco perdido y también quisiera disculpar por lo que voy a preguntar porque lo he estado buscando y no lo encuentro y seguro que esta por ahí.... :S.

lo primero es que estoy buscando una funda de metal en tiendamagia para las cartas porque siempre las llevo en el bolsillo y se me destroza la funda y las cartas, alguien me podría enviar un enlace o decirme donde? es que no lo encuentro.

también quería preguntar sobre que cartas me recomendáis para manipulación, bola de esponja y libros o dvds, yo tengo los dvds de jeff macbride y estoy con ello pero practico con cartas normales bycicle,  de bolas no se nada y me gustaría empezar.

un saludo y muchas gracias por todo

----------


## eidanyoson

Lo que buscas es un protector metálico para barajas. Los hay de muchas clases, diseños y/o precios.

El problema, es que en Tiendamagia lo tienen agotado (o no hay enlace en este momento) y como sabes no podemos poner enlaces de otras tiendas.

Aún así tienes esto, que no es exactamente lo mismo, pero que puede servirte:

http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/3601.

Cartas de manipulación hay varias:

http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/4257
http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/2950

(Hay muchas más, pero estamos con los problemas de otros enlaces).

Sobre bolas de esponja pásate por este fijo:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthre...=bolas+esponja

Por cierto, espero que el corto saliera bien (me gustaría ver cómo quedó)

----------


## stuntman

> Lo que buscas es un protector metálico para barajas. Los hay de muchas clases, diseños y/o precios.
> 
> El problema, es que en Tiendamagia lo tienen agotado (o no hay enlace en este momento) y como sabes no podemos poner enlaces de otras tiendas.
> 
> Aún así tienes esto, que no es exactamente lo mismo, pero que puede servirte:
> 
> http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...oducts_id/3601.
> 
> Cartas de manipulación hay varias:
> ...


muchas gracias tio!! pues la verdad es que al final me dijo que no se hacia por no se que royos... pero muchas gracias por la ayuda y por quedar.lo siento por no dar señales de vida pero he estado muy desaparecido entre currar y demás...me gustaría volver a quedar un dia y te tengo que invitar a algo por la ayuda que te parece??
un saludo

----------

